
Mindset for Successful Product Management - Dashdevs
https://www.dashdevs.com/blog/product-mindset-is-the-key-to-the-success/
======
aldamiz
Totally agree with this "The product mindset is a complicated definition". I'd
say it is about understanding that building a product people really love and
engages with, is key to success. Not the only factor of course, but that's
what many business oriented people do not understand.

